# 3/4 mdf or 1 inch



## bigboy564 (Mar 1, 2010)

Does it matter if I build a box out of 3/4 or 1 inch mdf


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

Stick with 3/4 inch. The extra 1/4 inch isn't worth the money, weight and effort. The 3/4 is plenty solid. Just brace the bigger panels and you will be fine.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Austin said:


> Stick with 3/4 inch. The extra 1/4 inch isn't worth the money, weight and effort. The 3/4 is plenty solid. Just brace the bigger panels and you will be fine.


And to add, make exact cuts and glue them properly.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Depending on the sub's specs also. But 3/4" is good enough. Like Austion said, brace and reinforce the sides if you are worry.


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

The one time i need more than the 3/4 inch is for the baffle that the subs are mounted too. Not that it needs the extra strength, but just for the depth so i can counter stink the subs and use hurricane nuts to secure them.


----------



## BoostedNihilist (Mar 3, 2008)

I would make two front pieces and laminate them together giving you a 1.5 in baffle..


----------



## bigboy564 (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys..So when making the baffle you just glue 2- 3/4 mdf together ..
another ? i have is would you seal or port a 13w7


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

bigboy564 said:


> another ? i have is would you seal or port a 13w7


Depends on what you are looking for. 

Clean output and some nice punch would be sealed

a little less clean output but much louder would be ported. 

I believe those jl's like to be ported.


----------



## cbrei1023 (Dec 2, 2008)

If I were building that box with a W7 I would just go with the 1". I like to play it safe though.


----------



## skulboep (Nov 29, 2009)

The W7 is going to be a "boomier" sounding sub as compared to it's younger sibling the W6v2. Porting this sub may lend to an even boomier (dare I say "less clean") sound IF THE ENCLOSURE IS BUILT INCORRECTLY OR IMPROPERLY TUNED. If you want to stay on the safe side I would just seal it per JLs specs. I prefer the sound of a PROPERLY BUILT/TUNED ported enclosure, and would recommend going ported only if you are comfortable accurately building your own box or have the money to pay someone skilled at doing so. To get you started on proper box specs for the W7, obtain the sub's T/S parameters and download WinISD.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

This reminds me. Can I use 1/2" MDF for the floor of an enclosure, since it will be against a solid, carpeted trunk surface?


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

HondAudio said:


> This reminds me. Can I use 1/2" MDF for the floor of an enclosure, since it will be against a solid, carpeted trunk surface?


I wouldn't, but why would you want/need to?


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

t3sn4f2 said:


> I wouldn't, but why would you want/need to?


To save 1/3 the weight on that particular panel


----------



## matt1212 (Jan 14, 2010)

HondAudio said:


> To save 1/3 the weight on that particular panel


Your putting a w7 in your trunk and your worried about weight...?


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

matt1212 said:


> Your putting a w7 in your trunk and your worried about weight...?


I'm not the one with a W7.


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

:dead_horse::guitarist::shrug:oke:


----------



## matt1212 (Jan 14, 2010)

HondAudio said:


> I'm not the one with a W7.


Ha oops wrong person...apologies


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

matt1212 said:


> Ha oops wrong person...apologies


s'all good

Seriously though, the 1/2" panel would be the bottom of the enclosure, and held down by the total weight - that would stop any potential flexing, wouldn't you think?


----------



## BoostedNihilist (Mar 3, 2008)

no..

think of a toilet plunger...


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Stick with 3/4 and double the face. The 1" mdf will cost more, and anyone with the proper tools will not want to cut 1" because it dulls the blade quicker on a hi-end Delta table saw with an expensive blade.


----------



## thazy2 (Feb 10, 2007)

Jeanious2009 said:


> Stick with 3/4 and double the face. The 1" mdf will cost more, and anyone with the proper tools will not want to cut 1" because it dulls the blade quicker on a hi-end Delta table saw with an expensive blade.




I have 10w7 in my CRX and it like 50 pound sealed w/ 1" mdf. And i not even happy w/ the sound, "boomy," not to mention bad gas mileage. The local shop here charged me $250 just for the box to my spec, never again.


----------

